# [Sep 13, 2013] Riot Fest - Chicago (Chicago, IL)



## Matt Derrick (Jun 5, 2013)

http://riotfest.org/lineup/


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 7, 2013)

wow what a realy horrible line up...besides the lillingtons and the broadways and maybe seeing screeching weasel another boring time i havnt even heard of half of these clowns.


----------



## Ireen (Jun 15, 2013)

Fall out boy and gwar..... Hmmm.


----------



## Crack Rock Savior (Jun 16, 2013)

The Devil Wears Prada seems a little out of place in all of this.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jun 18, 2013)

Crack Rock Savior said:


> The Devil Wears Prada seems a little out of place in all of this.


 
Half this line up is out of place in this.


----------



## Crack Rock Savior (Jun 28, 2013)

It almost seems like 2 different festivals. lol


----------



## Gonx (Jul 2, 2013)

if someone buys me a ticket I would go for blondie and toots & the maytals


----------



## Dolphin (Jul 4, 2013)

Doesn't seem very punky to me.


----------



## Melvin (Jul 5, 2013)

Mmmmm dinosaur jr, atmosphere and the femmes! thanks for the heads up, might have to check this out


----------

